# Being induced this week - any stories?



## joannaharvey7 (Jul 3, 2017)

first baby and being treated as potential T2. Hence being induced at 38 weeks.  
Anyone have any tips or stories? 
Been told once they've examined me they will decide how to proceed with inducing. But I'm wondering if anyone can advise whether they had a pessary and if so were they kept in or if they were sent back home? Also will they take me straight to Oxytocin drip as I'm classed as high risk to move things along faster? 

Any stories would be great! Thanks! X


----------



## grainger (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi,
I was induced at 38 weeks... I had a sweep the week before. They started with a pessary gel (Thursday afternoon), was kept in and monitored. Had very very gentle contractions with this. I was given another gel about 6 hours later to try and increase this but this didn't work for me and I was switched to the drip much later (Friday afternoon) - contractions upped immediately and remained so for the rest of the time. I had my waters broken as I still wasn't progressing enough as sometimes this helps.
My induction wasn't ultimately successful and 24 hours after they broke my water I had an emergency c section which was v successful as I now have a very healthy active little boy (Saturday evening)

I know a few people who had successful inductions so please don't read mine and worry. 

I felt incredibly well looked after the entire time and apart from it slightly traumatising my husband (no one likes seeing their loved ones in pain) and me hallucinating on pethidine... I'd do it again without fear or hesitation.

Wish you all the luck in the world and let us know when your little one has joined the world


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2017)

I can't offer any stories, being a bloke, but just wanted to wish you well and hope everything goes smoothly for you  Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Ditto (Jul 4, 2017)

Ask for a section.


----------



## Cleo (Jul 5, 2017)

I was induced with my first.  The procedure at my hosp is to start with the prostaglandin pessary (mum stays at hosp) then breaking the waters then oxytocin drip.
Sadly in my case my body couldn't tolerate the pessary so I ended up needing an emergency CS.  My son is a healthy and happy 3.5 yr old so please don't worry ! 

My biggest advice would be to make sure that you are monitored CONTINOUSLY (ECG monitoring so they can keep an eye on bub's heart rate).  

I really hope all goes smoothly for you.  Try not to worry - I think we often have all these ideas about how "amazing" the birth will be but sometimes things get in the way ! The most important thing is that baby arrives safely.  Wishing you the best of luck !


----------



## joannaharvey7 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ah thanks Cleo. Was you awake for your CS?


----------



## Cleo (Jul 6, 2017)

No I wasn't awake as I needed a general anesthetic, but *please please* do bear in mind that my case was extremely unusual !! 

Basically the reason I said that you should make sure that you're monitored continuously is that unfortunately in my case they were very "relaxed" about the monitoring and just assumed that I'd be fine.  when I queried it they assured me that I'd be fine.  Anyway when I started getting contractions they decided to monitor me and they realised that baby needed to get out asap.  Literally Asap.  There was no time to faff about with a local anaesthetic.  

Please rest assured that a GA is reserved for genuine emergency cases and that if you are being monitored adequately they'll spot things before they become critical therefore a GA would not be needed. 

I know plenty of people where inductions have failed and they've been offered CS with local anthestic - that's the norm.  My case was def very unusual.  

With my second I told the obstetrician that I was refusing an induction as my body didn't tolerate the pessary and therefore opted for an elective. It was a wonderful relaxed experience and my husband was allowed in theatre as
Well (no one is allowed with GA as you're "under").  

But yes, as I said my biggest advice is try not to worry  And make sure you're monitored continuously - the only reason in my opinion for the ECG monitoring band to come off is if you need to go to the toilet .  ! Xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 7, 2017)

I had pessary induction with my second on her due date, within an hour I was contracting and had a straightforward delivery about 4 hours later, just gas and air as I was waiting for anaesthetist to administer epidural but it was too late 
When my daughter had her son last year she was induced with pessary (38 weeks, her waters had ruptured the previous day), then progressed onto the drip and ended up having emcs as the baby had his hand over his head. When she went on the drip the contractions came on very strong and quickly so she had a spinal block, just as well really as it was already in place for the section.
Based on her experience, if you have to progress onto the drip then request a spinal block for pain relief.
All the best for your impending birth and I hope you post a picture of baby for us all to coo over


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 8, 2017)

long long time ago I was induced with both my pregnancies, 1st one at 38 weeks as I had pre-eclampsia 2nd time at 38 weeks because I was carrying twins.  First time took a couple of attempts with a pessary to get me started, had a 10 hour labour and forceps, but that was due to his large head nothing to do with induction, 2nd time 3 hrs from induction to first of the babies being born with only gas and air. 

I hope all goes well for you.


----------

